# DVD-Rom does not show on desktop



## Byronik (Nov 26, 2002)

My Power Mac G3 has an internal Mat****a DVD-Rom drive (version 1.4.7). My operating system is Mac OS 9.2. I can't get any CD to show up on the desktop. I can't get a CD icon to show up in the Startup Disk menu. Resetting the PRAM hasn't made any difference. Any suggestions?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

moving to proper forum


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Have you tried tossing out the preferences for the drive?
Do you have a Hard Disk Tools app.? With that, you may be able to force mount it to the desk top. Try www.versiontracker.com for a freeware or shareware app.
Have you tried a custom install, and just reinstalled the dvd rom's software? Go to apple's site and download the newest driver for your os. Driver may have gotten corrupted somehow.
More than just the driver may have corrupted. Have you tried a clean install? That will install a new, clean system folder, and everything associated with it. A clean install fixes a lot of problems, usually............
Good luck!


----------

